# Orange Mega w/ Pealess Roy Gonia Clear Competition Whistle



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

I was going to buy another Mega whistle for a spare. On the webite(gun dog supply) they have a Lucky Dog Orange Mega with Pealess Roy Gonia Clear Competition whistle. I was going to get the Mega w/ clear whistle anyway, has anyone used this whistle or heard from anyone who has? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Pealess Mega*

Blackpowder, 

They do not take much air to blow, but they have a totally different tone than the standard clear mega. Kinda sound like the green monster.


----------



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

Jenko157,

Are they significantly louder than the Mega w/ clear competition? You mentioned it sounds like the green monster, is it as loud, or almost? I had considered buying a Storm whistle also, if this one is just as loud then I will hold off.


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Pealess Mega*

Not quite as loud as the green monster, but has a similar tone. They are as loud as the Mega Clear, but i still ike the mega clear. Old habits die hard.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Ditto to above -- stay with good old Mega Clear with pea


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

*been using for 11 months*

I have had the pleasure of using these whistles now since November of 2005. I am finding that with less effort you are getting more sound. The tone is different and does not seem to be loud to us but dogs are respecting these whistles. I have clients that have trouble with the regular competition pea whistle, I noticed an instant change in the intent of the whistle blast as well as the ability to use multiple blast consecutively with ease. 

I enjoy the orange whistle at the line as well, no overpowering blasts. I highly recomend them.

Chad Gleason


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

*orange whistle*

The orange whistle is great.
I gave the green monster away and put the other
one out for trash day.


----------

